# fish camp name



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been mixing and matching trying to come up with a good slogan/name for my fish camp. Wasn't there a post one time regarding this? I searched but was unable to find it. 

Anyone have any good ideas for a camp name?


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

We call mine the "Stabbin Cabin"


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

How about "Fish Camp". Kinda has a good ring to it...???


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Weather Or Knott said:


> We call mine the "Stabbin Cabin"


I hope to God you take chicks to the camp. :rotfl:


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine place goes by Lakanookie Lodge- Home of your last fishing adventure. Catch 'em, clean 'em, leave nothin' but the bones!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Just plain old Bones fish camp


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

how bout "This one time at Fish Camp.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

capt.sandbar said:


> How about "Fish Camp". Kinda has a good ring to it...???


He's right around the corner from you.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Scales and tails fishing camp


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

The office as in "I'm going to the office for the weekend" or , man I had to spend all weekend at the office.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

how can you name the place before you figure out it's personality?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

reel hookers


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

jboogerfinger said:


> I hope to God you take chicks to the camp. :rotfl:


HAHA, good one and yes we do. We also do some gigging.


----------



## aqua n tonic (Jul 12, 2006)

Sea Donkey Inn


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> how can you name the place before you figure out it's personality?


Trust me- it's pretty much broke in; that's the reason I need a name for it now.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Mullet Head Bait Camp


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Scales and tails fishing camp


I like it- has a good ring to it- You ever get ahold of Jen?

Keep'em coming guys- Once I get the name I will post some pics- it ain't quite ready for the photoshop just yet.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Aquaholics Anonymous

Sunava Beach Camp

Blood, Sweat and Beers Camp


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Overboard said:


> I've been mixing and matching trying to come up with a good slogan/name for my fish camp. Wasn't there a post one time regarding this? I searched but was unable to find it.
> 
> Anyone have any good ideas for a camp name?


Mullet Central !!


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

:rotfl:Master Baiten Station


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

If I had one I would call it.
"Palace Flop House Bar & Grill" from Steinbeck's Cannery Row.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Potlicker Palace


----------



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

chasing tail lodge or scaled back lodge


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

SeanSFA said:


> chasing tail lodge or scaled back lodge


I like 'chasing tail' b/c its very original


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

The Honky Hut


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Since you're in Cold Pass........"Too Cold to Pass up"


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

The bucket-dragging croaker-soaker club!


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

Wet and Hookin !


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Potlickers paradise!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

The gut pile.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Bobbers and Hookers


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Oar House.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

*A name*

When searching for a name for our place, it wasn't hard to figure after I searched the historical record and stumbled upon this historical marker. So we became Blockade Runners. Given where you are, on Moody's Island, and your camp is blue, how about "The Moody Blues"?


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

Last Cast Lodge


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

The old house we bought here and totally remodeled is called "Posh Key". Instead of really nice, "posh" in this case refers to the condition of the house when we bought it.
"Piece of **** House"


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Scout177 said:


> The old house we bought here and totally remodeled is called "Posh Key". Instead of really nice, "posh" in this case refers to the condition of the house when we bought it.
> "Piece of **** House"


What's the matter, you didn't get the numbers like everybody else?:biggrin:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Heart Break Hotel!

















*Brad Paisley-I'm gonna miss her*


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Whack Shack,...:rotfl:


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

We had a camp in Chocolate Bayou before we moved to Galveston on the water. We just called it "home".


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Thrills, Spills, and Chills

Finger de Mullet Chalet


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Caught Cha


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Salty Balls Fish Camp


----------



## El PescadoLoco (Jun 27, 2008)

*"THE PORCH"*

:cheers:This is "THE PORCH" on the Northshore of Trinity Bay...
12x24 porch and 36x24 living....
"I will be at THE PORCH this weekend...."


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

CUT AND GUT fish camp.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Liar's Lair
Crab Trap Inn
White Boot Inn
Outboard Motor Hotel
Get The Net Inn
Plugs Inn?
Redfish Ranch
Speck Spoken Here
Lazy Lures Inn
Potlicker Palace
Wet Hook Inn

i could do this all day, but...


----------



## oc_steve (Oct 5, 2006)

jboogerfinger said:


> Oar House.


Wow, I might use that one. I have an old oar hanging on the front of my shed (actually a kayak paddle but liked typing old oar). Might just need to make a sign.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

jamaicablonde said:


> We had a camp in Chocolate Bayou before we moved to Galveston on the water. We just called it "home".


It's actually really close to chocolate bayou; and yes, it feels like home to me.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

oc_steve said:


> Wow, I might use that one. I have an old oar hanging on the front of my shed (actually a kayak paddle but liked typing old oar). Might just need to make a sign.


I like it too- I have an old oar in the camp hanging- adding a porch on now so this might just ring the old bell.

I malso like several others you guys have psoted- scales and tails, etc.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

HOOKER'S R US :dance:


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Salty Balls Fish Camp


Now that's funny hot rod-


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

El PescadoLoco said:


> :cheers:This is "THE PORCH" on the Northshore of Trinity Bay...
> 12x24 porch and 36x24 living....
> "I will be at THE PORCH this weekend...."


Camp looks good- I like it- looks like mother nature is going to hand us some rain again this weekend.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Liars Den! 
I loved going to fishing cabins. The smell of a coffee perculator, bacon, eggs gets me going. And, as a rule, none of the eating utensils match. 

How about "Under Survelance". To keep out thieves.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Great Escape
Dirty Mag Hut
Belching Allowed
Smooth Operator
No Rules
Crows Nest
Rooster Lair
Just Fabulous
Recycled Men

Hot Flash Retreat (my personal favorite)
Kaylin, please don't tell Donna about this post.


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

"She's not here"


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

"Work" as in, See youall later...I've got to go to " Work ";;;;;;....or "5 O'clock".....it's always "5 O'clock" somewhere


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Da Stabin Cabin


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Gill-ty Pleasure


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Overboard said:


> I like it too- I have an old oar in the camp hanging- adding a porch on now so this might just ring the old bell.


you can't talk about old oars...this is a G-rated forum. and where you keep em is your bizness...whatever rings your bell tho! :rotfl:


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

If I ever bought a ranch or fish camp :

LUCKY STIFFS or JACK SCHITT either has a great ring...


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> you can't talk about old oars...this is a G-rated forum. and where you keep em is your bizness...whatever rings your bell tho! :rotfl:


Heck, they're probably still talking about me.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

How about "He Ain't Here"


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Paradise


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

The Cleaning Station


----------



## hogracer1 (Mar 7, 2005)

smelly's place


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

ON-D-BAYOU


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

UPDATE on my previous one. "Best little Oarhouse in Texas".


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

A friend of mine had on old place right on the san jacinto river and the porch overlooking the water had started sagging pretty bad It's was known as "The Tiltin' Hilton"


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

"Sugar Shack"






I call mine in Crystal Beach "Home"


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

the hideout


----------

